# Forum Upgrade - let's hear your thoughts!



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Different!  Not entirely sure if I like it yet 

My profile picture is a big question mark, lol!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry to start on a negative but my Susie photo doesn't look as good now that it's been cropped   Also it's not as easy to see some of the text if you are visually impaired - but I guess that we've got to get used to it.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

PS what are trophy points? If you left click on your picture it says e.g. 35 trophy points


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> PS what are trophy points? If you left click on your picture it says e.g. 35 trophy points


Yes, I noticed that, I've got 16! Are they like Green Shield Stamps? 
I'm not sure i like the big question mark, may have to find a picture if I can work out how to upload one. Also, can you not now scroll to the next or previous thread? Do you have to go back via the whole message board every time?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Blimey! You lot are eager!


----------



## Robin (Oct 13, 2015)

Aha, found the bit about awarding trophy points. Very funny,'hope you didn't do all 100 posts in a day'


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm sure there will be quite a few opinions about the new forum look and feel, and some of the new features. Please let me know what you think, good or bad


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well it's very posh, will take some getting used to though!

It says I' m a new member but I've got trophies because I keep coming back 

The smilies are almost as good as the old ones


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks good, feels a bit strange at the moment but I'm sure we'll get used to it quickly enough!


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 13, 2015)

Flipping 'eck, it's different - I'm feeling quite lost


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> PS what are trophy points? If you left click on your picture it says e.g. 35 trophy points



Ha!  I've got 36 trophy points!  No idea what they are but sounds good 

I've had to replace the question mark, can't be doing with that.  Susie looks slightly out of focus AJ - maybe you should reload the original image?


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Blimey! You lot are eager!



Sorry, I clicked to see if the forum was back up yet, and couldn't help myself


----------



## Michael12420 (Oct 13, 2015)

It would not accept my password and asked me to reset.  I did using the old password and now seems to be working OK.  I'll let you know if there are any more problems.


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Oct 13, 2015)

Really like the new look and layout! Well done everyone who no doubt worked really hard on it.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Ha!  I've got 36 trophy points!  No idea what they are but sounds good
> 
> I've had to replace the question mark, can't be doing with that.  Susie looks slightly out of focus AJ - maybe you should reload the original image?


You're right Redkite about Susie also looking out of focus  I thought it was because I had enlarged the screen. Northerner how do I reload my Susie photo please?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> You're right Redkite about Susie also looking out of focus  I thought it was because I had enlarged the screen. Northerner how do I reload my Susie photo please?


Hi Amanda, click on your profile name (on the upper right corner of the screen) and it drops down a list of things you can do with your profile - one of them is Avatar. Click on this and it lets you choose a file


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks Alan


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

It seems much easier to upload images etc.

Can't see how to skip down a thread to the unread replies though...


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Lol I love the different emocions


----------



## grovesy (Oct 13, 2015)

Different but I am sure I will get used to it!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah Susie's back in focus!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Ah Susie's back in focus!


Thanks for suggesting that I reloaded the picture Redkite. As I'm really missing Susie I was upset when her photo was out of focus.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Just to let people know that the search engine may take some time to index everything, so please be patient with it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> It seems much easier to upload images etc.
> 
> Can't see how to skip down a thread to the unread replies though...



There's a button in the left corner that says 'Go to First Unread' if there are unread posts in the thread


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Oooh we can "like" things too!


----------



## delb t (Oct 13, 2015)

Mmm not sure yet!!


----------



## delb t (Oct 13, 2015)

I maybe a question mark for a long time!


----------



## Flower (Oct 13, 2015)

Very smart, well done . I seem to have grown a bit and I do like the mad looking thing  and friends. I can read the titles in the darker text but this text and the light grey text is a challenge with only a bit of sight! I'll have to up the magnification and contrast on my computer. I was just going to ask if we will know if someone has added a post whilst writing a reply when up came a message saying a new post had been added. I like that.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 13, 2015)

It's reminds me of a zx spectrum, but like everything else I suspect we will get used to it.


----------



## delb t (Oct 13, 2015)

What are trophy points?- do points make prizes? oh goody


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

delb t said:


> What are trophy points?- do points make prizes? oh goody



Trophy points are awarded for number of posts, and also 'likes' (yes, there's a 'like' button  )


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Trophy points are awarded for number of posts, and also 'likes' (yes, there's a 'like' button  )


I'm trying to look around but my phone has decided to play up and keeps sticking and generally bein


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Flower said:


> Very smart, well done . I seem to have grown a bit and I do like the mad looking thing  and friends. I can read the titles in the darker text but this text and the light grey text is a challenge with only a bit of sight! I'll have to up the magnification and contrast on my computer. I was just going to ask if we will know if someone has added a post whilst writing a reply when up came a message saying a new post had been added. I like that.



Flower, you can increase magnification by pressing CTRL+ 

Your point about the contrast has been noted  

Also, if you use a mobile, the forum should now work a lot better - let me know what you think if you are using a mobile


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I'm trying to look around but my phone has decided to play up and keeps sticking and generally bein



I think I can guess how that was going to end!  Hopefully others are able to use their phones OK? I don't have a smartphone so can't test this aspect.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I think I can guess how that was going to end!  Hopefully others are able to use their phones OK? I don't have a smartphone so can't test this aspect.


It's my iPhone playing up Not the new forum!


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Oct 13, 2015)

The forum does seem to work better on smartphones compared to the old one.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> The forum does seem to work better on smartphones compared to the old one.



Good to hear Matt


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2015)

The forum has certainly changed. It will take a get of getting used to but like all new things once used to it it will become just as easy to use as the old look forum ☺


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2015)

How do you upload images please?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> How do you upload images please?


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> View attachment 756 View attachment 756




Think I've found out how to upload images ☺


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

I see you've managed it Gill!  Might need to be careful about size though.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I see you've managed it Gill!




Yes ☺


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 13, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> [QUOTE="Northerner, post: 555583, member: 62"not  see you've managed it Gill!  Might need to be careful about size though.



I think it was the thumbnail size but maybe not[/QUOTE]

Also what I can't work out is how to change my profile photo if I wanted to. Maybe you could explain Northerner ☺


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Trophy points are awarded for number of posts, and also 'likes' (yes, there's a 'like' button  )



My total says that I'm "addicted", and I've only just come back!


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

Re. image uploading, I have a Flickr account so I can post images (e.g. the two kittens one) without having to resize them!

It's a pity that we don't have  an evil-grin smiley; I suppose it's early days yet. Every forum needs an evil-grin smiley. However, we do have strikethrough, to help us type our rubbish wit...


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 13, 2015)

I like it, i am used to this sort of forum anyway so for me it's not a big of a deal. But i do think it's a lot more upto date, better looker and easier. 

Only one thing personally for me that would bug me..... the Diabetes logo, i think it would look better in the centre. But that's just me


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

mum2westiesGill said:


> I think it was the thumbnail size but maybe not



Also what I can't work out is how to change my profile photo if I wanted to. Maybe you could explain Northerner ☺[/QUOTE]

If you click on your User Name (in the upper right of the screen) there is a list of options - click on 'Avatar' and it will let you change it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I like it, i am used to this sort of forum anyway so for me it's not a big of a deal. But i do think it's a lot more upto date, better looker and easier.
> 
> Only one thing personally for me that would bug me..... the Diabetes logo, i think it would look better in the centre. But that's just me



The logo is put there so it ties in with the main DUK site design.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Trophy points are awarded for number of posts, and also 'likes' (yes, there's a 'like' button  )


So what can we do with our trophy points?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for all your feedback  We will be collating everything at the end of the month to see what might need changing, if possible, so please keep it coming in!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> So what can we do with our trophy points?



Feel a warm glow inside?  I'm not entirely sure they are that useful as an indication of anything!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Feel a warm glow inside?  I'm not entirely sure they are that useful as an indication of anything!


Aah I feel like I am glowing


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

I wonder if I'm the first person on this forum to embed a YouTube video instead of linking to it?  I just a few minutes ago converted the video link I added to the "cute small animal" thread this morning.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I wonder if I'm the first person on this forum to embed a YouTube video instead of linking to it?  I just a few minutes ago converted the video link I added to the "cute small animal" thread this morning.



It's certainly a lot more flexible for stuff like that Robert


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> It's certainly a lot more flexible for stuff like that Robert


Northerner, I can't see people's "types" now - I think it's quite useful to know whether someone is type 1, type 2, parent, etc.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 13, 2015)

Well I am on my phone and it does look pretty good on it. No more zooming in to try and read stuff so far!

Andy

p.s. But I don't seem to be able to insert emoticons for some strange reason. When I add them they appear and then disappear almost immediately. I am on an android phone (Sony Xperia z2)


----------



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2015)

Seems to be fairly good, although I think I need to tweak a few settings.  Looks better when I'm accessing from my phone as well.

Seems I can do lots of smilies at the same time rather then the limit on the old forum.


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Northerner, I can't see people's "types" now - I think it's quite useful to know whether someone is type 1, type 2, parent, etc.


Totally agree. It can be especially useful when someone new comes to the forum and asks for advice.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 13, 2015)

Seconded - it's one of the first things I look at when deciding whether to read a post.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 13, 2015)

And I managed to upload a photo...I never knew how to do that before


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 13, 2015)

Liking what I've seen so far.  More modern feel now like other forums.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2015)

Well it behaves more like forums I'm used to so no major complaints for me, will try in the iPhone later just to make sure.  Thanks to everyone who worked hard to make it a reality (Northerner and his DUK elves), I know it's hard work, so I'll try not to whinge too much


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> Totally agree. It can be especially useful when someone new comes to the forum and asks for advice.





Pine Marten said:


> Seconded - it's one of the first things I look at when deciding whether to read a post.



Yes, I find it useful as well. The information is on the member profile, but you have to go looking for it - not sure if it can be provided below the avatar as it was before.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I find it useful as well. The information is on the member profile, but you have to go looking for it - not sure if it can be provided below the avatar as it was before.



I just put my info in my signature so people can see I'm box of frogs but also a newish insulin surfer and what brand of pancreas juice I use


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I find it useful as well. The information is on the member profile, but you have to go looking for it - not sure if it can be provided below the avatar as it was before.



Wouldn't it be more useful than "active member"?  Also, just looked where to find this info on people's profiles, and it takes three clicks to drill down to that detail.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree with Redkite and what's the difference between "active member" and "member" if both are posting?


----------



## JimD (Oct 13, 2015)

Like the info bar at the top but can it be slowed down a little.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> I agree with Redkite and what's the difference between "active member" and "member" if both are posting?


I think "Active Member" is the old "Senior Member", I.e.you've done loads of posts?

I've also noticed that you can only see people's signatures when you are logged in.  I don't bother to log in if I'm just browsing, I only do so if I want to post something, which isn't every day.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Wouldn't it be more useful than "active member"?  Also, just looked where to find this info on people's profiles, and it takes three clicks to drill down to that detail.





AJLang said:


> I agree with Redkite and what's the difference between "active member" and "member" if both are posting?



Unfortunately, the 'Member' and 'Active Member' etc. are automatically put there according to the 'points' (posts and likes), so can't be tailored to the individual  

I will let DUK know though, as there may be a way to show it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

JimD said:


> Like the info bar at the top but can it be slowed down a little.



It is a bit swift and distracting, I agree! I'll add it to the list


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> I think "Active Member" is the old "Senior Member", I.e.you've done loads of posts?
> 
> I've also noticed that you can only see people's signatures when you are logged in.  I don't bother to log in if I'm just browsing, I only do so if I want to post something, which isn't every day.



Hadn't realised this, I will look into it, I suspect it's a setting that can be changed


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

Just looked under the members tab which lists "notable members" but then lists Trophywench as a new member!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

And another thing (sorry, it's mostly great!) - it doesn't seem to highlight sections where there are new unread messages since last logging on (at least it doesn't on my ipad).  I'm going to miss some posts because I won't even realise I haven't read them.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

You've got your work cut out for a while Northie!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

I've just been told that the Type of diabetes will be visible in members profile pictures - it was something that was missed with everything else going on. Hopefully it will be fixed tomorrow


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Just looked under the members tab which lists "notable members" but then lists Trophywench as a new member!



It did that to me until I posted something then it changed me to Active. I don't think TW has been in today, it must need you to log in once before you get your correct rating!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> It did that to me until I posted something then it changed me to Active. I don't think TW has been in today, it must need you to log in once before you get your correct rating!



Yes, I've noticed that - it updates you once you are logged in


----------



## AJLang (Oct 13, 2015)

I hope you get a chance to rest tonight Alan


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Just looked under the members tab which lists "notable members" but then lists Trophywench as a new member!



Just looked at the members lists out of curiosity, and lol I'm top of the leader board for something or other.  Obviously it's just counting the no. of posts since the new forum came online, but hey, top is top!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Redkite said:


> And another thing (sorry, it's mostly great!) - it doesn't seem to highlight sections where there are new unread messages since last logging on (at least it doesn't on my ipad).  I'm going to miss some posts because I won't even realise I haven't read them.



There is a an option 'New Posts' on the top status bar - clicking on that will show all new posts since you last logged in


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> I hope you get a chance to rest tonight Alan



Thanks Amanda  I'm training one of the Night Slugs to monitor things later on so I can get some sleep


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh yes, who are these Robots that are logged in?  We're being taken over!! 
They seem to be called things like Yahoo and Google, are they search engines?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> Oh yes, who are these Robots that are logged in?  We're being taken over!!
> They seem to be called things like Yahoo and Google, are they search engines?


~
Yes, they are indexing the site so people can find the information in search tools


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 13, 2015)

It just scared me by flashing up "somebody likes you" . I am incidentally just watching a horror film were the premise is a group of people are being stalked (with a view to murder I'm guessing) on social media....is the forum watching me now, I'm nearly as freaked out by this as I was when IPad told me my phone was ringing and offered to let me answer it on iPad.  Skynet, that's all I'm saying


----------



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2015)

Having had a look a bit deeper now.

I prefer having newest posts first not last in thread (it means I just open the thread and I'm at the newest, rather then having to navigate to the last page).  Unfortunately there is no setting for this and it seems that you plugin you can get only adds it as a global setting.

There seems to be a bug in their handling of the <code> tag in that it seems to be using a variable length space and/or suppressing multiple space characters - or doing something.

Not sure personally about the profile posts bit on the front page.

The good things there are that it has at least kept the post history and users (I've seem at least one migration where everyone had to have new accounts).


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Sally71 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, who are these Robots that are logged in?  We're being taken over!!
> ...



One feature which is missing (I hope not for long) is the ability to easily multi-quote messages, as I've done here. This was in vBulletin and to my mind is essential.

In making this post, I am testing whether nested quotes are supported; this (at least to level 2) is also vital.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

I wasn't sure about the 'Profile Posts' on the front page either, but apparently it's something that's quite difficult to remove. Personally, I don't think they are very useful as they can mislead people into having a discussion on their profile rather than in a thread, which may then get missed by most members


----------



## khskel (Oct 13, 2015)

I like the look of it.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 13, 2015)

Bring back the old site !    I do a fare bit for Duk & this site was good because it was us !    Why oh why they don't spend our money on getting a cure.    Am not happy with Duk.  I don't want them spoiling this site.   It was independent now we are all numbers.  All the top GOOD people of Duk have gone inc Richard Lane. A T1 who has sponsored me twice.  I do not like to be negative but they have seen something that is very positive & I have noticed a few posts from people from Duk.  They will be sitting in there office posting while we pay them ?    NO


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Bring back the old site !    I do a fare bit for Duk & this site was good because it was us !    Why oh why they don't spend our money on getting a cure.    Am not happy with Duk.  I don't want them spoiling this site.   It was independent now we are all numbers.  All the top GOOD people of Duk have gone inc Richard Lane. A T1 who has sponsored me twice.  I do not like to be negative but they have seen something that is very positive & I have noticed a few posts from people from Duk.  They will be sitting in there office posting while we pay them ?    NO



Hi Hobie, I'm sorry to hear you feel this way. I can assure you that this hasn't cost much money at all, and it was essential if we are to keep the site secure and up to date on the new technologies (the old system was 8 years old and didn't work very well). I can assure you that, whilst the appearance of the site may have changed, it will continue as you have always known it - Diabetes UK is here to support us, not take us over in any way. Some of the changes that have been made will mean that we can be found more easily by more people instead of other sites which may not be as useful to them. A charity the size of Diabetes UK can't run just on the efforts of volunteers.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi Hobie, I'm sorry to hear you feel this way. I can assure you that this hasn't cost much money at all, and it was essential if we are to keep the site secure and up to date on the new technologies (the old system was 8 years old and didn't work very well). I can assure you that, whilst the appearance of the site may have changed, it will continue as you have always known it - Diabetes UK is here to support us, not take us over in any way. Some of the changes that have been made will mean that we can be found more easily by more people instead of other sites which may not be as useful to them. A charity the size of Diabetes UK can't run just on the efforts of volunteers.


I'd agree with Northie here - the old forum was out of maintenance and to upgrade to the lastest version was some extortionate cost.  Another forum I was involved with migrated from it to phpBB some time ago.

Personally I'd prefered DUK to headed phpBB as well since it's a good sound board and have lots of community add ons (as it's GPL).


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Bring back the old site !    I do a fare bit for Duk & this site was good because it was us !    Why oh why they don't spend our money on getting a cure.



Hobie, I don't think DUK is focussed on finding a cure - you need JDRF for that (they are dedicated to finding a cure for type 1).  DUK is more about offering support, and advocating for people with diabetes (all types).  Not saying they don't fund any R&D, just that it's not top of their priorities.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

One very noticeable thing about the new board is that the favicon has gone AWOL. I presume that this is another oversight, soon to be rectified...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Ac


Redkite said:


> Hobie, I don't think DUK is focussed on finding a cure - you need JDRF for that (they are dedicated to finding a cure for type 1).  DUK is more about offering support, and advocating for people with diabetes (all types).  Not saying they don't fund any R&D, just that it's not top of their priorities.



Actually, DUK are  putting money into researching a cure:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Researc...earch-spotlight-is-there-a-cure-for-diabetes/


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> One very noticeable thing about the new board is that the favicon has gone AWOL. I presume that this is another oversight, soon to be rectified...



Yes, that's on the list Robert


----------



## Redkite (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Ac
> 
> 
> Actually, DUK are  putting money into researching a cure:
> ...



Yes I know they do fund research, but it's not their overriding raison d'être like it is for JDRF.  Both charities well worth supporting anyway


----------



## Amigo (Oct 13, 2015)

I like it but haven't totally found my way round it yet. Tells me 'I keep coming back' which makes me feel a bit self conscious!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Amigo said:


> I like it but haven't totally found my way round it yet. Tells me 'I keep coming back' which makes me feel a bit self conscious!



Yes, I'm not overly fond of those 'categories'


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 13, 2015)

@Northerner following on from what @HOBIE said above I notice the Diabetes UK branding is more prominent.  I realise the forum is part of them but will it still retain its independent feel if people have a need to disagree with policy for example.  (Not that I do, I'm just playing devils advocate  ).

Mind you I can't really complain as the last time I was a member it was still the BDA.


----------



## Aoife (Oct 13, 2015)

it's very blue!  DUK blue should be on a dulux colour chart. On the upside it matches my DUK T-shirt I got at the weekend for doing the London bridges challenge.
The only thing that has annoyed me slightly is that the avatars have a curved edge and thats cut off the edge of my avatar, not the biggest issue in the world.  All in all a good job, it's nice to see a more obvious connection with DUK (you wouldn't have know the forum was part of them before) hopefully it'll improve the footfall a little


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 13, 2015)

*I'm not as fussy as most  the change looks good to me, and a change is as good as a rest, if your missing something, it's interesting looking around the site and finding new things.*


----------



## trophywench (Oct 13, 2015)

ROFL - this happens any time any forum has to change software.  And it is seriously dangerous, Hobie, sticking with 'what you know' too long when they no longer support the software - we got hacked doing that and were NEVER able to retrieve what we'd lost.  Terry had to rebuild the whole site including the website - and then, had to find out somewhere we could go 'now' - and do it all again for the new software.

So much as I'm not sure I like it, I'm quite pleased it's moved TBH.  And I'll get used to it!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 13, 2015)

Sod it - it's stolen my Avatar!  Haven't got a recent photo I actually like and that one isn't even on the hard drive now.  Thrice Damn!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Sod it - it's stolen my Avatar!  Haven't got a recent photo I actually like and that one isn't even on the hard drive now.  Thrice Damn!



Did you have an avatar before? What was it? It seems to have copied most people's avatars.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> @Northerner following on from what @HOBIE said above I notice the Diabetes UK branding is more prominent.  I realise the forum is part of them but will it still retain its independent feel if people have a need to disagree with policy for example.  (Not that I do, I'm just playing devils advocate  ).
> 
> Mind you I can't really complain as the last time I was a member it was still the BDA.



No worries Matt, the branding is important so that people know we have the backing of the charity and can therefore be trusted, but it certainly doesn't mean any sort of censorship will be taking place - it'll still be me and the Moderators you've come to know and love looking after things  Constructive criticism is always welcome, and our membership is a very good source for DUK to know when they are getting things right or wrong as far as people with diabetes are concerned


----------



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2015)

Amigo said:


> I like it but haven't totally found my way round it yet. Tells me 'I keep coming back' which makes me feel a bit self conscious!





Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm not overly fond of those 'categories'


Apparently I'm Addicted!


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 13, 2015)

Short and simple (like me really) I like the new forum..................................so far!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

Ted Hayman said:


> Short and simple (like me really) I like the new forum..................................so far!



Good to hear Ted!


----------



## thelis (Oct 13, 2015)

Not sure whether I like it yet.  Perhaps it will grow on me.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

thelis said:


> Not sure whether I like it yet.  Perhaps it will grow on me.



I hope so thelis  It is a lot different in appearance, and some of the navigation is a bit different, but have a play and find your way around - any problems, please let me know


----------



## stephknits (Oct 13, 2015)

Well apart from being a bit blurry and not being able to work out how to re- load my avatar, tried clicking hom my profile but can't did the option (am on the iPad, might try tomorrow on laptop) am liking the new look.  I hope it means more people will find us.  Also am probably being a numpty, but can't find how to add my smiley faces...


----------



## thelis (Oct 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I hope so thelis  It is a lot different in appearance, and some of the navigation is a bit different, but have a play and find your way around - any problems, please let me know


 
Where does it tell you about the trophies please.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2015)

thelis said:


> Where does it tell you about the trophies please.



If you click on 'Help' on the dark blue line at the bottom of the forum (on the right) there is a list of help topics - one of these explains what the 'trophies' mean


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 13, 2015)

Right then... What did I miss? Honestly... You take a couple of days away from FaceTwitForums and everything changes!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 13, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> > One feature which is missing (I hope not for long) is the ability to easily multi-quote messages, as I've done here. This was in vBulletin and to my mind is essential.
> 
> 
> 
> In making this post, I am testing whether nested quotes are supported; this (at least to level 2) is also vital.





Northerner said:


> Yes, that's on the list Robert



Multiple quotes are easy enough as long as they are on the same page Robert@fm - you just hit 'reply' on each of them in turn and the quoted text is added sequentially to the reply box. If the posts you want to quote are on separate pages you seem to need to copy the quoted text (including all the tags) before you move to the next page and paste it into the 'reply' box manually


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

I've just had a look at my old PMs, and they now have a "Report" link just as forum posts do; this will make PM spam (in the unlikely event that it happens) much easier to deal with.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 13, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Also am probably being a numpty, but can't find how to add my smiley faces...



Just click on the  button in the Rich Edit toolbar, they're all there. Or if you know the code (e.g. : D without the space for ), you can add it manually; or link to emoticon images on an external photo-hosting site.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

stephknits said:


> Well apart from being a bit blurry and not being able to work out how to re- load my avatar, tried clicking hom my profile but can't did the option (am on the iPad, might try tomorrow on laptop) am liking the new look.  I hope it means more people will find us.  Also am probably being a numpty, but can't find how to add my smiley faces...



Hi steph, to change your avatar, click on your profile name in the upper right of the screen - a list drops down and one of the options is 'Avatar', click on this to reload it


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 14, 2015)

I quite like they update - it's very modern. One thing though and I'm not sure if it's my iPhone or whatever but logging in via a mobile was difficult. I'll attach a screen shot to show you what I mean. Other than that, it's much easier to access in my opinion, on a mobile


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 14, 2015)

See what i mean?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> See what i mean?



Thanks Rosie, I'll report it


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 14, 2015)

Is there any way of changing the colour of the page? It's blue now, not sure I like it so a bit of decorating is in order if possible


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Is there any way of changing the colour of the page? It's blue now, not sure I like it so a bit of decorating is in order if possible



Sorry Sue, I don't think there is a way of changing the colour - it was blue before, it's just now a different blue


----------



## Annette (Oct 14, 2015)

My only quibble is that I used to like knowing when a particular topic had a new post in it, and that's more difficult to work out now it only highlights new posts on the right hand side. I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

In case people haven't spotted it, there is a 'Quick Navigation' option - if you look to the left of your avatar/profile picture in the upper right if the screen there is a little button - click on it and it brings up a screen with a list of personal settings, like PMs etc. and a list of forums for quick access


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> My only quibble is that I used to like knowing when a particular topic had a new post in it, and that's more difficult to work out now it only highlights new posts on the right hand side. I'm sure I'll get used to it.



Yes, I'm missing that feature, although I have quickly switched to just clicking the 'New Posts' option and using that instead


----------



## Annette (Oct 14, 2015)

Its a bit freaky that it just told me you had quoted my post...I'm being watched...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 14, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> My only quibble is that I used to like knowing when a particular topic had a new post in it, and that's more difficult to work out now it only highlights new posts on the right hand side. I'm sure I'll get used to it.





Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm missing that feature, although I have quickly switched to just clicking the 'New Posts' option and using that instead



Another +1 for this.

It *is* marking the difference between read and unread sections/threads but the styling isn't consistent and could do with a tweak I think.

When I first visited it seemed that all sections/threads were marked as being new, so I used the 'Mark Forums Read' control in the grey bar to clear that. Brilliant! Now all the sections (Eg General, Pumping, Off the Subject) show in normal text if only full of things I've already read and in bold if there are new threads.

But...

The marking on the threads/topics within sections is handled differently and is *much* harder to spot. Threads with new content are shown, but only marked with a little blue dot on the left by the mini-avatars and *all* the thread titles are in bold whether you've read them or not. It took me a very long time to spot the dot because it's so small and insignificant.

It would help enormously to make threads that had been already read appear in normal-weight text and ones with new posts in bold. That way it would behave more like the system that people are used to and be much easier to spot which is which


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll report your suggestion Mike


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 14, 2015)

OK having had a day to think about it I have a couple of questions.

What exactly are the profile posts and what is the point of them, it seems that some people have some random part of a conversation on their profile rather than on a message board!

Also I'm not sure about listing members by number of trophy points and likes.  It makes me start wondering who has got more points than me, then I have to remind myself that it's not a competition is it!  Why are the trophy points there if they don't give us anything?  And whilst I don't object to the Like button in itself, why do we need to know how many likes each person has got? I thought we are meant to be liking what has been written, not who wrote it.  We're here to support each other, not score points.  Could we not have an alphabetical members list as before?

Sorry if that sounds like a bit of a rant, it's not meant to!  Is it only me that feels this way? Perhaps it says more about me than about the new features LOL...


----------



## BobbieH (Oct 14, 2015)

Not too keen on the colour. It can be hard to read. There isnt enough of a difference between to two colours used.  My picture scares me a little.  Too close. lol.  Easy enough to navigate though.  I only have 16 trophy points whatever that means.


----------



## KateR (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, it's pretty and I shall have fun with the smilies. I shall get used to it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> OK having had a day to think about it I have a couple of questions.
> 
> What exactly are the profile posts and what is the point of them, it seems that some people have some random part of a conversation on their profile rather than on a message board!
> 
> ...



All perfectly valid points Sally  I'm really not keen on the Profile Posts - as you suggest, people are mistakenly adding posts there thinking that they are posting to the forum rather than their own profile. The facility did exist in the old system, but was in fact worse as there was no indication to show that anyone had written anything - at least with the current system it's more apparent when someone has entered something. Unfortunately though, it's apparently something that is difficult to change, so no quick fix is available for the 'feature' 

Regarding trophy points, I thought I would give it a couple of days to see what people thought about it. It's possible to set things up so that the number of posts is the only criteria for progressing up the 'ladder', as was the case in the previous system, so I might change things to just use that.

I think the 'like' option is a bit of a marmite thing - it can be useful when you want to indicate to someone that you appreciate their post but can't think of anything to add except 'I like what you have written', but it's true that it is not a competition to garner more likes than the next person. The thing is that the software we use is a 'package' used by a huge assortment of groups with widely-varying interests, and some features are integral and may be more or less appropriate according to the forum's intended audience.


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm missing the 'preview' that used to appear when you hovered over the title of a post. I always found it useful. I assume it's to do with making the forum more smartphone-friendly.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Not too keen on the colour. It can be hard to read. There isnt enough of a difference between to two colours used.  My picture scares me a little.  Too close. lol.  Easy enough to navigate though.  I only have 16 trophy points whatever that means.



You're right Bobbie, the contrast has been noted and hopefully is something that can be improved to make things more readable  Trophy points are awarded according to the number of posts you have made and the number of 'likes' of your posts.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Catsmother said:


> I'm missing the 'preview' that used to appear when you hovered over the title of a post. I always found it useful. I assume it's to do with making the forum more smartphone-friendly.



That should still be there - it is when I hover over a thread, although it does take a second or two to appear. What device are you using to view the forum?


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> That should still be there - it is when I hover over a thread, although it does take a second or two to appear. What device are you using to view the forum?


I'm using a tablet with a keyboard attachment. I've just checked and it definitely is not happening for me!


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 14, 2015)

I may be being dense, but I had the old site bookmarked and when I clicked on it I could go straight to the forums. Now it goes to the DUK site, and I had to look around it before I could find the forums, even though I was logged in. Is it me, or....?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> I may be being dense, but I had the old site bookmarked and when I clicked on it I could go straight to the forums. Now it goes to the DUK site, and I had to look around it before I could find the forums, even though I was logged in. Is it me, or....?



That sounds odd - the old web address should automatically redirect you to the new forum address, not the DUK homepage. I'll report it.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Catsmother said:


> I'm using a tablet with a keyboard attachment. I've just checked and it definitely is not happening for me!



Is it an Android tablet or ipad?


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Is it an Android tablet or ipad?


It's a Microsoft Surface with Windows 10.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Catsmother said:


> It's a Microsoft Surface with Windows 10.



Thanks, I will pass on the information to the wizards to see if anything can be done. We are currently collecting a list of the issues and hopeflly they can then be reviewed together at the end of the month unless they are urgent


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Thanks, I will pass on the information to the wizards to see if anything can be done. We are currently collecting a list of the issues and hopeflly they can then be reviewed together at the end of the month unless they are urgent


Hmmm! I've just fired up my old laptop and the preview is working on the forum on that. Thanks for your interest. It's not vital after all. I'm sure I can manage without it!!


----------



## stephknits (Oct 14, 2015)

Hurrah, I have moved round and become less blurry!    And thanks to Robert have found my smile


----------



## trophywench (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm an idiot - this is not news of course LOL

No - I didn't have an avatar on here!  So nothing's changed.  I think the avatars are more prominent though now.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 14, 2015)

When I hit 'Go to first unread' - it doesn't, it jumps and shows the beginning of the thread again.  I didn't mention it last night thinking maybe that's because EVERY thing is 'new' on this software - but it's still doing it today eg on this thread or the junior docs operating one, which I posted on yesterday on the new software.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 14, 2015)

trophywench said:


> No - I didn't have an avatar on here!



I suppose you could always use something like this:


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 14, 2015)

Is it just me, whenever I open the site I have to log in, it doesn't remember my login (although I told it to).  I am presuming this is a cookie problem.
I shall have to wait for the relevant number of visits before this site appears on the Firefox Most Visited list (Oh, it's just appeared).

Just closed Firefox and re-opened it and it's logged me on automagically - so forget all this, thanks Alan.


----------



## Ted Hayman (Oct 14, 2015)

I think it's a case of perception. Change no matter how small has an impact, some good, some not so. I think in the case of this site, the change is largely beneficial.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure I am so keen on this one, or is it just a case of getting used to it?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Caroline said:


> Not sure I am so keen on this one, or is it just a case of getting used to it?



I think it will grow on you, once you are able to find your way around more easily  Hope so, anyway, we're not going back to the old one!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

trophywench said:


> When I hit 'Go to first unread' - it doesn't, it jumps and shows the beginning of the thread again.  I didn't mention it last night thinking maybe that's because EVERY thing is 'new' on this software - but it's still doing it today eg on this thread or the junior docs operating one, which I posted on yesterday on the new software.



This seems to be working fine for me - what device etc. are you using? It may be something specific to that.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm really liking the new forum. Plus my phones woken up again so all good. To celebrate I took a selfie for avatar!  Now to see if it's worked!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

trophywench said:


> When I hit 'Go to first unread' - it doesn't, it jumps and shows the beginning of the thread again.  I didn't mention it last night thinking maybe that's because EVERY thing is 'new' on this software - but it's still doing it today eg on this thread or the junior docs operating one, which I posted on yesterday on the new software.



Have you tried clicking on 'Mark Forums Read' on the upper left of the screen? That may fix it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Another +1 for this.
> 
> It *is* marking the difference between read and unread sections/threads but the styling isn't consistent and could do with a tweak I think.
> 
> ...



Can people employ the above method for now please for identifying threads/sections with new posts? I know it's not ideal in relation to what we have been used to.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> I'm really liking the new forum. Plus my phones woken up again so all good. To celebrate I took a selfie for avatar!  Now to see if it's worked!



It did!  Hi Lindarose!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> It did!  Hi Lindarose!


Hi there! where did you get that wavey smiley


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Hi there! where did you get that wavey smiley



From this website: http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/ - click on the one you want then copy and paste the link that appears in the box at the top


----------



## grovesy (Oct 14, 2015)

My book mark is taking to a Diabetes UK page but with link to here, but I am then getting automatically logged in!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

grovesy said:


> My book mark is taking to a Diabetes UK page but with link to here, but I am then getting automatically logged in!


I'd change your bookmark to the new address


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 14, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Hi there! where did you get that wavey smiley





Northerner said:


> From this website: http://www.jonrb.com/emoticons/ - click on the one you want then copy and paste the link that appears in the box at the top









And it gives me a good evil-grin smiley at last: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (except that it's not actually a grin — oh. well...)

(I suppose this morning's "test post" was a spam attempt? On this forum, I don't know how to "look between the cracks" of the member list to find the banned ones which don't usually display... which is probably a good thing.)


----------



## Annette (Oct 14, 2015)

Now I've worked out how to get the new posts to indicate to me which are new (or rather, how to recognise them - thanks everydayupsanddowns), I'm quite happy.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 14, 2015)

LOL - Mike (EDUAD) sorted my avatar pic out, it is helpful when folk are Admin on another forum -  Ta Mike!  and I've actually filed it on this puter now.

Alan - I did that when I left the site earlier, after all I'm sure there weren't really 10 or more pages of unread posts! - that was the only reason I did it as I had no idea that would sort it and you hadn't responded at that juncture - and the 'first unread' is working properly again


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 14, 2015)

Aha! Just noticed the types of diabetes are showing now. Thanks DUK elves!


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 14, 2015)

Love your avatar TW — it's much better than the _Avatar_ avatar I facetiously suggested earlier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(One side-effect of the new software is that it's making everyone upload an avatar, because if they don't they get assigned a default "male", "female" or (most usually) "other, please specify" one.)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> And it gives me a good evil-grin smiley at last:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're happy now Robert!  It wasn't a spam attempt, it was one of the 'elves' trying something out


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Just to let people know, image size has been set to a max depth of 600 and a file size of 1024 kb  Should be more than adequate for display in the forum, but it might mean you need to resize before attempting to post


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> See what i mean?


The login problem with your iphone should now be fixed Rosie


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 14, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> (One side-effect of the new software is that it's making everyone upload an avatar, because if they don't they get assigned a default "male", "female" or (most usually) "other, please specify" one.)



Yes, it's not pleasant having the big grey question mark, on the old forum if you didn't want an avatar it just wasn't there.  But I also think it's ridiculously easy to upload them to this forum, which helps a lot, I could never be bothered to even work out how to do it on the old one, especially as I think there was a strict size limit!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

I had a similar problem with my iPhone login but haven't been thrown out yet so probably may be corrected next time I try.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 14, 2015)

Ah! I can get to the forums without faffing around now - thanks! And yes, I noticed our 'types' are back


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2015)

wooo its all looking very snazzy, I couldnt even log in haha had to reset password, A change is as good as a rest , hope everyone gets used to it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Steff said:


> wooo its all looking very snazzy, I couldnt even log in haha had to reset password, A change is as good as a rest , hope everyone gets used to it


Great to hear from you Steff!  Hope all is well


----------



## Aoife (Oct 14, 2015)

I tried to get here from the main DUK website today instead of via the old forum address, all I can say is that it's really not obvious!  It would be great if DUK put a nice big link on their site and advertise it properly (I found a link right at the bottom of the page talking about type 2).  If you didn't already know it existed you wouldn't find it easily


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Aoife said:


> I tried to get here from the main DUK website today instead of via the old forum address, all I can say is that it's really not obvious!  It would be great if DUK put a nice big link on their site and advertise it properly (I found a link right at the bottom of the page talking about type 2).  If you didn't already know it existed you wouldn't find it easily



They do have the following page, it's one of the sidebar options from the 'Talk to someone' page:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Talk-to-someone/Diabetes-Support-Forum/


----------



## Aoife (Oct 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> They do have the following page, it's one of the sidebar options from the 'Talk to someone' page:
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Talk-to-someone/Diabetes-Support-Forum/


It's not very obvious though!  The website has so much info and so many different menus I think it's easily missed.  It wold be nice that for a while they could maybe put a direct link on the top of the home page or maybe a section in the "news" area and advertise the shiny blueness of the new look!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2015)

Aoife said:


> It's not very obvious though!  The website has so much info and so many different menus I think it's easily missed.  It wold be nice that for a while they could maybe put a direct link on the top of the home page or maybe a section in the "news" area and advertise the shiny blueness of the new look!


I think they are probably trying to iron out any problems first, then they intend to promote the forum more widely


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> In case people haven't spotted it, there is a 'Quick Navigation' option - if you look to the left of your avatar/profile picture in the upper right if the screen there is a little button - click on it and it brings up a screen with a list of personal settings, like PMs etc. and a list of forums for quick access


Is it because I'm on iPhone I can't see what you're referring to here? I keep clicking on my profile and can't see it. Also are pm's from old forum carried over? Where do I find them? Thanks.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 15, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Also are pm's from old forum carried over? Where do I find them? Thanks.



At the top of any page is an ultramarine bar; at the right end is your user name (clicking on which brings up your profile), "Inbox" and "Alerts". Click on "Inbox" to reach your PMs.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Lindarose said:


> Is it because I'm on iPhone I can't see what you're referring to here? I keep clicking on my profile and can't see it. Also are pm's from old forum carried over? Where do I find them? Thanks.


Hopefully Robert has answered about the PMs - all should have been carried over  The button I'm referring to is tiny and not easy to see, it's just to the left of your profile name, about a quarter of an inch - not sure about seeing it on iphone as I don't have one and can't check, but I can see it on my tablet


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 15, 2015)

Thankyou Robert and Northerner. Yes I've found them now!


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 15, 2015)

Ooh. Nice and shiny.

I like it, though I haven't had a proper look around yet. I like how it's got the diabetes uk branding. Feels professional.

But, I too have a question mark. Going to have to find another profile Picture. I'm on my phone at the moment so will need to do this later


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Also what I can't work out is how to change my profile photo if I wanted to. Maybe you could explain Northerner ☺



If you click on your User Name (in the upper right of the screen) there is a list of options - click on 'Avatar' and it will let you change it [/QUOTE]


Hi Northerner, Thanks I've managed to change my avatar 

Now If I wanted to post an image of eg my bg which would be a photo of my bg on meter what size would you suggest please?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 15, 2015)

Aoife said:


> It's not very obvious though!  The website has so much info and so many different menus I think it's easily missed.  It wold be nice that for a while they could maybe put a direct link on the top of the home page or maybe a section in the "news" area and advertise the shiny blueness of the new look!


There's a link from the DUK home page, featuring one of the recent threads (Currently AndyHB's Type 2 testing). It's right down the bottom on the left. Unfortunately the same link doesn't appear beneath the Twitter widget on the Type 2 Resources page or Type 1 Resources page. Not sure why though. Perhaps Alan could ask them to put it there too?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> There's a link from the DUK home page, featuring one of the recent threads (Currently AndyHB's Type 2 testing). It's right down the bottom on the left. Unfortunately the same link doesn't appear beneath the Twitter widget on the Type 2 Resources page or Type 1 Resources page. Not sure why though. Perhaps Alan could ask them to put it there too?



As I said earlier, the intention is to promote the Forum much more widely once any problems have been sorted out, so we can expect it to be brought to the attention of people more prominently


----------



## David H (Oct 15, 2015)

AJLang said:


> So what can we do with our trophy points?


You get discount when you buy Diabetes UK stuff (NOT)


----------



## Redkite (Oct 15, 2015)

Is there going to be a button/link from the forum page to the DUK site?  Previously there were a few tabs, and I frequently clicked on the Hba1c one to get to the DUK conversion page - as I've yet to get my head round these new-fangled Hba1c's.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Is there going to be a button/link from the forum page to the DUK site?  Previously there were a few tabs, and I frequently clicked on the Hba1c one to get to the DUK conversion page - as I've yet to get my head round these new-fangled Hba1c's.


Yes, I believe the intention is to provide a link to the DUK site, not sure about the HbA1c conversion page though  I think I will always have to convert back to a percentage, even though the new units were brought in in 2010! My consultant continued to talk in percentages until a year ago!  Mind you, I'm the same with kilos and pounds, and that all took place in  1971!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I believe the intention is to provide a link to the DUK site, not sure about the HbA1c conversion page though  I think I will always have to convert back to a percentage, even though the new units were brought in in 2010! My consultant continued to talk in percentages until a year ago!  Mind you, I'm the same with kilos and pounds, and that all took place in  1971!



I can do the kilos and metres thing, because I was married to a Frenchman for 25 years!  
But with Hba1c's it really has to be %'s - I'm like my old Grandma, "ooh that would've been nearly three shillings in old money..."


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Redkite said:


> I can do the kilos and metres thing, because I was married to a Frenchman for 25 years!
> But with Hba1c's it really has to be %'s - I'm like my old Grandma, "ooh that would've been nearly three shillings in old money..."


In that case, I'm like your old grandma too!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 15, 2015)

I found the HbA1c thing useful too, but because I only understand the new numbers, having been diagnosed relatively recently, and a lot of people post the old.

My thoughts about new forum - I'm not good with change so will take a while to get used to it, but no doubt I will eventually.  It helps that I've used a lot of different forums over the years.  I find the new blue and white a bit bright, but can probably do something about that with my computer.  I don't like what they've done with the avatars (the curvy edge and blue surround) but that's just personal taste.

The layout's fine and I haven't had any problems finding things.  The number of new posts wasn't a problem for me - was surprised to find 10 pages but realised once I'd got through the ones which were actually new that halfway down the second or third page it said that the rest weren't new threads, so was obvious I'd got back to ones I'd just decided not to read.

The one big problem for me is the moving banner at the top.  I can't cope with anything moving on screen because of visual problems related to my ME, so it's an accessability issue for me.  Can anything be done to stop it moving?  If not I'll have to see if ad-block will remove it altogether for me.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> ...The one big problem for me is the moving banner at the top.  I can't cope with anything moving on screen because of visual problems related to my ME, so it's an accessability issue for me.  Can anything be done to stop it moving?  If not I'll have to see if ad-block will remove it altogether for me.


I will ask about the moving banner - I'm not overly keen about it myself and others have expressed their doubts.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 15, 2015)

I stopped it moving by clicking the little 'x' on the right hand side. It was driving me mad too!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> I stopped it moving by clicking the little 'x' on the right hand side. It was driving me mad too!


Hadn't noticed that! Cheers!


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 15, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> I stopped it moving by clicking the little 'x' on the right hand side. It was driving me mad too!


Beware - it comes back every time you come back to the site, though!

Edit: but maybe not if you are logged in!


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 15, 2015)

Ah, right.....I'll have to stay logged in then as it hasn't moved since


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Catsmother said:


> Beware - it comes back every time you come back to the site, though!
> 
> Edit: but maybe not if you are logged in!





Pine Marten said:


> Ah, right.....I'll have to stay logged in then as it hasn't moved since


Having spoken to the DUK Elves, apparently it shouldn't return if you click on the 'X' to dismiss each message = once you have seen them it remembers for the next time you log in and doesn't show them again  I've also asked that they change it to vertical scrolling, which I think is a lot less distracting than having something shooting horizontally across the screen.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry I went missing, a small technical hitch meant I couldn't get online at all yesterday. Glad to see it's gone well and there are no serious issues.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 15, 2015)

I've checked a screen grab in Paint Shop Pro, and the main "blue" is actually a cyan — mostly blue, but with a lot of green (and a splash of red to lighten it a bit further). Still, it's pretty and I like it!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Having spoken to the DUK Elves, apparently it shouldn't return if you click on the 'X' to dismiss each message = once you have seen them it remembers for the next time you log in and doesn't show them again  I've also asked that they change it to vertical scrolling, which I think is a lot less distracting than having something shooting horizontally across the screen.


Vertical scrolling is a lot better, thank you  - means I will be able to cope if I click the x and then the message changes.  Please don't change it too often though!


----------



## JimD (Oct 15, 2015)

Like the vertical scrolling.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2015)

I keep looking for the big pink smooch among my tabs and wondering where it went.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> I keep looking for the big pink smooch among my tabs and wondering where it went.


Alas, no more!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2015)

What is this green spot I keep seeing in the top left hand corner of some Avatars? Is it a measle? Can measles be singular?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 15, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> What is this green spot I keep seeing in the top left hand corner of some Avatars? Is it a measle? Can measles be singular?


I think it's an on-line indicator.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2015)

Mark T said:


> I think it's an on-line indicator.


Correct - if you move your cursor over it , it says 'Online now'


----------



## trophywench (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Robert!  Haven't had my hair like that for a while (my hair has a will of its own and decided it didn't want to be spiky any more) so I've had all sorts of styles but about 10 days ago - went spiky again!  Hoorah! cos I really like me with it like that!  LOL

Another forum I infest has the same 'Alerts' thingy - but when you click on it to see what they are, then subsequently click off them - if you click again - they aren't there unless you double click on the word Alerts, which opens it all up and they are all there in date order.

At the mo I still have alerts from the outset - hang on, why did Alan quote me yesterday? or whatever, then realise I saw it/dealt with it/whatever, yesterday.  So I wish it didn't do that!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Another forum I infest has the same 'Alerts' thingy - but when you click on it to see what they are, then subsequently click off them - if you click again - they aren't there unless you double click on the word Alerts, which opens it all up and they are all there in date order.
> 
> At the mo I still have alerts from the outset - hang on, why did Alan quote me yesterday? or whatever, then realise I saw it/dealt with it/whatever, yesterday.  So I wish it didn't do that!



You can edit what alerts you get by hovering over the 'Alerts' button, then selecting 'alert preferences' at the bottom of the list


----------



## David H (Oct 16, 2015)

What happened the Gallery ? - somewhere in the twilight zone!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

David H said:


> What happened the Gallery ? - somewhere in the twilight zone!


The Gallery has been superceded by the new 'Media' section, which is far more user friendly and flexible. All photos from the old Gallery have been imported into the new Media section (see the link on the top menu bar


----------



## David H (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmm! ok so I guess they didn't bring across my media, ah well who cares!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

David H said:


> Hmm! ok so I guess they didn't bring across my media, ah well who cares!


What is missing David? If you like I can try and find out what happened to it, but if you don't mind it will probably save some work! I thought everything had been brought over - it might be there, but difficult to find in the new structure.


----------



## David H (Oct 16, 2015)

Northerner said:


> What is missing David? If you like I can try and find out what happened to it, but if you don't mind it will probably save some work! I thought everything had been brought over - it might be there, but difficult to find in the new structure.


Did a search for my name and.it didn't come up. No pics were put up by you in my name, do a search of your screen name.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey this is good.I can see a lot of thought went into this and first class layout for the forum. I had to sign in for the first time in ages and I remembered my password!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

Austin Mini said:


> Hey this is good.I can see a lot of thought went into this and first class layout for the forum. I had to sign in for the first time in ages and I remembered my password!


Great to have you in the new place Austin, glad you like it!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

David H said:


> Did a search for my name and.it didn't come up. No pics were put up by you in my name, do a search of your screen name.


Ah, I think what has happened is that the personal albums have been imported, which was a new feature in the last upgrade where you added pictures to your profile, not the former Gallery - the only picture under my name is one I added to a personal album when I was trying out the feature. To be honest, I don't think people used the old gallery much at all so it was pretty much redundant anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for your feedback on the new-look forum  Thanks to you we have been able to identify quite a few 'niggles' and bugs and the following have now been fixed:

(1) Type of diabetes is now visible in user profile images, on mobile as well as desktop

(2) Signature is now visible when posting, on mobile as well as desktop

(3) Info bar at the top now scrolling vertically and animation slowed down

(4) login screen on mobile now works properly

(5) Clicking on logo takes you to diabetes.org.uk - home link takes you to forum home page

(6) Icon is now visible

The following are still under review:

(1) Increase visibility of the forum on diabetes.org.uk

(2) Some users have complained that the avatars have a curved edge and that cuts off the edge of the users photo/image.

I'd also like to thank all the team at Diabetes UK who have done a terrific job of getting everything across to the new system and responding to people's problems and concerns.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 16, 2015)

BTW, where's the burfday reminders? I reckon someone, can't think who, may be umpty-seven or so today.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> BTW, where's the burfday reminders? I reckon someone, can't think who, may be umpty-seven or so today.


That's a good point, I'll try and find out if we still have that facility somewhere


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, there is a 'Today's birthday' phrase, so perhaps it will appear below the Forum statistics, as it did in vbulletin?  I can't find a 'Calendar' anywhere in the options.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 16, 2015)

So we just have to wait a day or so then, to see if it works?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> So we just have to wait a day or so then, to see if it works?


Hehe!  Yes, we will find out one way or another soon!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 16, 2015)

I like it so far.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 17, 2015)

It's a pity that tags can only be applied to a thread by the thread starter; still, I suppose this is to prevent abuse of this feature.


----------



## muddlethru (Oct 17, 2015)

I think it is fine but as with anything to do with 'puters I just muddle through but usually get there in the end.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone for your feedback on the new-look forum  Thanks to you we have been able to identify quite a few 'niggles' and bugs and the following have now been fixed:
> 
> (1) Type of diabetes is now visible in user profile images, on mobile as well as desktop
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Well done for all your (no their) work on this Alan. 

Just a bump for the restyling of 'read' threads to normal rather than bold text. Possibly still in the works, but should just be one line of CSS in the class.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> So we just have to wait a day or so then, to see if it works?


Well, the ;'birthday' feature doesn't seem to be working, nor did I get a forum message like we did on vbulletin, so I have reported it


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2015)

Just to let people know, there is now a feature where you can draw someone's attention to the fact you have mentioned them in a post by placing '@' in front of their member name  You will get an 'alert' when this happens, which will then lead you to the thread.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 19, 2015)

I've just tried the search facility (find all my posts), and it will only find 179 posts (roughly the last three months in my case) — considerably worse than vBulletin, which found up to 500 posts, and in the case of a particular poster could find the first 500 instead of the most recent 500 if so required. Something of a step backwards; ISTR early versions of vBulletin not only had no limit, but could be used to search on a given date range. It would be good if we could have the latter facility back.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I've just tried the search facility (find all my posts), and it will only find 179 posts (roughly the last three months in my case) — considerably worse than vBulletin, which found up to 500 posts, and in the case of a particular poster could find the first 500 instead of the most recent 500 if so required. Something of a step backwards; ISTR early versions of vBulletin not only had no limit, but could be used to search on a given date range. It would be good if we could have the latter facility back.


Hi Robert, have you tried using the 'Advanced' search? The 'standard' search allows searching to find posts made since a certain date (click on 'Newer than' and a calendar appears for you to select a date). Te search facility ought to be a big improvement over the previous system - haven't used it much myself yet, so please report any problems you find


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 19, 2015)

Been trying stuff and I notice if you mark a forum/all forums as read, it doesn't 'un-bold' the threads, just the forum title (as in General Message Board). Whyfor is that?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 19, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Been trying stuff and I notice if you mark a forum/all forums as read, it doesn't 'un-bold' the threads, just the forum title (as in General Message Board). Whyfor is that?


I've been wondering the same. The only indication you get is the little blue dot. Alan has asked the DUK elves to look at this I believe.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 20, 2015)

been looking for the personal messages, has that section been taken away or is it called something else?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2015)

Caroline said:


> been looking for the personal messages, has that section been taken away or is it called something else?


It's at the top of the screen Caroline, on the right of the blue line next to your name - 'Inbox'. They're called 'Conversations' here and all your messages should have come across from the previous system


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 21, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hi Robert, have you tried using the 'Advanced' search?



I can't find it.  And the standard search will only find at most 173 posts (not 179 as I thought), compared to 500 for vBulletin 3 and "unlimited" for earlier vBulletin versions, and there's no facility to search for the earliest posts in a range as there was before, so it's a leap backwards as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I can't find it.  And the standard search will only find at most 173 posts (not 179 as I thought), compared to 500 for vBulletin 3 and "unlimited" for earlier vBulletin versions, and there's no facility to search for the earliest posts in a range as there was before, so it's a leap backwards as far as I'm concerned.


If you click in the Search box you get a menu with the Option 'More' at the bottom right. Click on this and you get the Advanced Search screen


----------



## newbs (Oct 21, 2015)

I've just found the 'new' forum, after searching for a while for the old one, not realising that this was it!  Not sure what I think as yet, very different!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2015)

newbs said:


> I've just found the 'new' forum, after searching for a while for the old one, not realising that this was it!  Not sure what I think as yet, very different!


It certainly is! Hope you get to like it


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 21, 2015)

Et voilà mon ami Roberrrrrrrrrr, c'est voici. L'Inspecteur Ally Clouseau to ze rrrrrrrrrrescue.


----------



## KateR (Oct 22, 2015)

How do we know if it's anyone's birthday now? I always used to glance at that when I came in but can't see it now. It was my birthday yesterday but it didn't show although it's quite clearly in my profile. Is there something I'm missing (and don't say brain, lol)?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2015)

KateR said:


> How do we know if it's anyone's birthday now? I always used to glance at that when I came in but can't see it now. It was my birthday yesterday but it didn't show although it's quite clearly in my profile. Is there something I'm missing (and don't say brain, lol)?


Aw, I'm so sorry we missed your birthday Kate!  This problem has already been reported and hopefully a fix will be in the pipeline soon.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry to be really really dim, but where is the function to quote someone's post? I can't see it anywhere...?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> Sorry to be really really dim, but where is the function to quote someone's post? I can't see it anywhere...?


Not dim at all! All you need to do is click on 'Reply' in the lower left of the post you wish to quote and it will add the text to your post


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 22, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Not dim at all! All you need to do is click on 'Reply' in the lower left of the post you wish to quote and it will add the text to your post


Ah! got it - sorry to be both dim and nitpicky...it's on the lower right not left  and I didn't think of clicking that...

Many thanks!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 22, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> Ah! got it - sorry to be both dim and nitpicky...it's on the lower right not left  and I didn't think of clicking that...
> 
> Many thanks!


LOL! Northe's a southpaw like me and therefore directionally challenged. It's cos our brains are plugged in backwards.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> Ah! got it - sorry to be both dim and nitpicky...it's on the lower right not left  and I didn't think of clicking that...
> 
> Many thanks!





AlisonM said:


> LOL! Northe's a southpaw like me and therefore directionally challenged. It's cos our brains are plugged in backwards.


Doh! I have no idea why I typed left instead of right!


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## robert@fm (Oct 27, 2015)

Despite the fact that several tags have by now been used, there doesn't seem to be a tag cloud anywhere! Somewhat defeats the purpose of having tags...


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 30, 2015)

The Urban75 Forum also runs XenForo, and the avatars there are rectangular — so our curved-corner ones are definitely a styling error by DUK, and should be fixed.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 30, 2015)

Northerner said:


> If you click in the Search box you get a menu with the Option 'More' at the bottom right. Click on this and you get the Advanced Search screen



XenForo:


vBulletin 3.something (EmailDiscussions):

Case proven, I think.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 30, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> The Urban75 Forum also runs XenForo, and the avatars there are rectangular — so our curved-corner ones are definitely a styling error by DUK, and should be fixed.



The images themselves are square. The framework might be a theme option I suppose. Not sure how high up on DUK's list it will be though!


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 30, 2015)

KateR said:


> How do we know if it's anyone's birthday now? I always used to glance at that when I came in but can't see it now. It was my birthday yesterday but it didn't show although it's quite clearly in my profile. Is there something I'm missing (and don't say brain, lol)?


I don't put my 'real' birthday  on any forum, basic data protection.


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 6, 2015)

The titles have changed again!  With the upgrade I changed from "Senior Member" to "Active Member", now I'm a "Well-Known Member"!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 6, 2015)

Ooh, just noticed I'm a well-known member now too - I wonder when that happened?!  I've only been here a couple of months, had assumed it changed at 500 posts or something like that.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> The titles have changed again!  With the upgrade I changed from "Senior Member" to "Active Member", now I'm a "Well-Known Member"!





TheClockworkDodo said:


> Ooh, just noticed I'm a well-known member now too - I wonder when that happened?!  I've only been here a couple of months, had assumed it changed at 500 posts or something like that.


The 'Title ladder' has been changed from the Trophy points system to one based on messages posted. Currently, these are set as follows:

0-4 posts = New Member
5-24 posts = Member
25-44 posts = Active Member
45+ posts = Well-known Member
71k+ posts = Admin!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 6, 2015)

I hadn't noticed the trophy points had gone - the new system is much better.  Thanks for the explanation, Alan.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The 'Title ladder' has been changed from the Trophy points system to one based on messages posted. Currently, these are set as follows:
> 
> 0-4 posts = New Member
> 5-24 posts = Member
> ...



Just as a matter of interest, I still seem to be a Senior Member (well, that how it appears to me). Is that a hang over from the previous set-up?

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> Just as a matter of interest, I still seem to be a Senior Member (well, that how it appears to me). Is that a hang over from the previous set-up?
> 
> Andy


There are one or two odd things going on still Andy, currently trying to fix them


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2015)

I have noticed that when I reply to threads and decide to cancel before actually posting, it annoyingly remembers the text I had written previously when doing another reply even after I have logged out and back again.

I have a suspicion that it is because the software saves it as a draft (I keep seeing little pop ups to that effect).

Can this either be fixed or is there some way I can stop drafts being saved?


----------



## Mark T (Nov 18, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> I have noticed that when I reply to threads and decide to cancel before actually posting, it annoyingly remembers the text I had written previously when doing another reply even after I have logged out and back again.
> 
> I have a suspicion that it is because the software saves it as a draft (I keep seeing little pop ups to that effect).
> 
> Can this either be fixed or is there some way I can stop drafts being saved?


Actually, it's more likely that it's your web browser doing this as generally until you hit the "post" button the data isn't sent to the server.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> I have noticed that when I reply to threads and decide to cancel before actually posting, it annoyingly remembers the text I had written previously when doing another reply even after I have logged out and back again.
> 
> I have a suspicion that it is because the software saves it as a draft (I keep seeing little pop ups to that effect).
> 
> Can this either be fixed or is there some way I can stop drafts being saved?





Mark T said:


> Actually, it's more likely that it's your web browser doing this as generally until you hit the "post" button the data isn't sent to the server.


It is a setting in the software, but unfortunately can't be controlled at User level. A draft is saved every 60 seconds and kept for 24 hours. I've actually found it quite useful, given the sometimes erratic performance of my laptop!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 18, 2015)

I quite like the draft thingy. It's been quite useful for me on occasion.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2015)

OK, I will live with it, but if someone finds any strange non-sequitor text in my posts please ignore it (mind you, that happens even without this feature!).

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Nov 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> It is a setting in the software, but unfortunately can't be controlled at User level. A draft is saved every 60 seconds and kept for 24 hours. I've actually found it quite useful, given the sometimes erratic performance of my laptop!


Ah yes spotted it.  Probably could disable it by blocking the script responsible (jQuery), but that might be more work than it's worth and would probably lose you some other functionality too.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 22, 2015)

The "Notable Members" page has both "Today's Birthdays" and "Birthdays Today" sections.  They're not the same contents.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> The "Notable Members" page has both "Today's Birthdays" and "Birthdays Today" sections.  They're not the same contents.


Good spot Robert  I have reported it.


----------



## Robin (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't seem to appear in the birthday calendar, even though I entered my d.o.b. on my profile. Not that I'm hinting or anything, but it is rather a milestone today.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy 'milestone birthday' Robin!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2016)

Robin said:


> I don't seem to appear in the birthday calendar, even though I entered my d.o.b. on my profile. Not that I'm hinting or anything, but it is rather a milestone today.


That is very odd! I'll report it. Happy birthday Robin, hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## Robin (Jan 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> That is very odd! I'll report it. Happy birthday Robin, hope you have a lovely day!


Thank you, Northerner. I saw OH putting a bottle of champagne into the fridge earlier, so high hopes of a good day!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 23, 2017)

Andy HB said:


> Just as a matter of interest, I still seem to be a Senior Member (well, that how it appears to me). Is that a hang over from the previous set-up?
> 
> Andy



OK, I know I'm replying to a thread some 15-16 months on, but as cases of Thread Necromancy go, this one is fairly mild. 

I have been reading a lot of old posts, and it seems to me that everyone who is now a Senior Member was once a Moderator. Could this be the answer to the riddle?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> OK, I know I'm replying to a thread some 15-16 months on, but as cases of Thread Necromancy go, this one is fairly mild.
> 
> I have been reading a lot of old posts, and it seems to me that everyone who is now a Senior Member was once a Moderator. Could this be the answer to the riddle?


That sounds like a distinct possibility!


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, I am happy being a Senior Member who is subject to Senior Moments.

Everyone who knows me or has had occasion to talk to me, will know how true that statement is!

Andy


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 14, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> I've just tried the search facility (find all my posts), and it will only find 179 posts (roughly the last three months in my case) — considerably worse than vBulletin, which found up to 500 posts, and in the case of a particular poster could find the first 500 instead of the most recent 500 if so required. Something of a step backwards; ISTR early versions of vBulletin not only had no limit, but could be used to search on a given date range. It would be good if we could have the latter facility back.



I have since found that all of a user's witterings posts can be found by a search; the problem is that a search will display only the first 10 pages of (i.e. ~200 most recent) posts (I think this is a XenForo limitation generally), but if you go to the *last* of those pages, there will be a "Show older results" link which brings up a further 10 or so pages.  Doing this repeatedly, I have been able to go clear back to my very first post.  I don't know if this is also true of word searches, or only of user-name searches; it would be good if it is.

Now I'm here again, I would like to make two requests to the DUK IT bods (perhaps by their requesting these to be added to the software as standard?):

1) Instead of just "like", a full set of reaction flags (like, love, funny, sad, angry) _á la_ Facebook.

2) Media embed options to include Google Maps / Google Earth.

How about it?  (In typing this, I think I have found another bug: if I underline a section, even though there is a non-underlined section following it, if I then move past the following section and start typing, the new section is also underlined.)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> I have since found that all of a user's witterings posts can be found by a search; the problem is that a search will display only the first 10 pages of (i.e. ~200 most recent) posts (I think this is a XenForo limitation generally), but if you go to the *last* of those pages, there will be a "Show older results" link which brings up a further 10 or so pages.  Doing this repeatedly, I have been able to go clear back to my very first post.  I don't know if this is also true of word searches, or only of user-name searches; it would be good if it is.
> 
> Now I'm here again, I would like to make two requests to the DUK IT bods (perhaps by their requesting these to be added to the software as standard?):
> 
> ...


Perhaps @Martha Diabetes UK or @Gwen Diabetes UK could pass this along to DUK IT?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2019)

Underlining and emboldening is like 'Word' = you have to turn it on in the toolbar by clicking B or U before typing the word or if already typed, by highlighting the word and clicking.  Then turn it off again by clicking the icon again.


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Jan 14, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps @Martha Diabetes UK or @Gwen Diabetes UK could pass this along to DUK IT?


Hiya!  I'll pass this on the team and see what they can do.  Obviously  I will keep you all updated if I hear anything back


----------

